# Smith & Wesson M&P 1522



## georgia_gent (Sep 6, 2009)

Need help getting the quad rails off the M&P 15-22...Field stripping is simple but cannot figure out how to get to the exterior of the barrel for cleaning ...any help appreciated


----------



## georgia_gent (Sep 6, 2009)

The weapon shoots like a dream! 250 rnds with no FTF's at all with CCI ammo ...target is from 35 yds


----------

